#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Mark & Noi Home Kut Chap Udon Thani

## wilbs

Hi guys

New to the board

A few pics to get you started on the contructions of our house which started today with the ceremoney with the first pillar going up, more pics to follow soon.

Thanks

Mark

Opps once i get my post count up

----------


## aging one

Looking forward to it. Building threads are always a good read.

----------


## hillbilly

Go play a few games in the Games Room and then you should be ok. We always like to see what other people are building.

----------


## wilbs

Thanks will try that

----------


## wilbs

Finally some pics








More to follow soon

Whats the best way to make them bigger?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Whats the best way to make them bigger?


Use the proper link to the image.

Your first image's URL is this h t t p://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/33694/thumb_IMG_0010.JPG

You notice it has 'thumb' in there?

Make sure you copy the image's location from the full sized image in the gallery, so you'll get something like this; h t t p://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/33694/IMG_0010.JPG

Which results in this...

----------


## wilbs

Some more for you

----------


## Loy Toy

> A few pics to get you started on the contructions of our house which started today with the ceremoney with the first pillar going up, more pics to follow soon.


Good stuff Mark.

How many monks did you have at the ceremony and is your missus a looker?  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> and is your missus a looker?


As adverse to blind?    :mid:

----------


## wilbs

The perimeter wall was done last month waiting for the missus to send over the pics from today so not sure.

Thought you asked was she a *hooker* first before i looked again

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yes you are quite a lucky man and she has a great smile, have a green.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Love a building thread.

Keep up the good work.

Plans? How high do you plan to build? Doesn't seem to be any foundations, as such... How long did you leave the ground to 'settle' for?

----------


## wilbs

It will be a 2 storey 3 bedrooms upstairs ensuite, 1 bedroom downstairs.

The ground was raised up around xmas time.

Here is a model but it will be without the side part off the house and a different colour roof

----------


## Bettyboo

Looks very nice, good luck with it.

I was told with these types of buildings (and land reclaiming) that you either leave the base for 12 to 24 months, or dig solid foundations, but I don't really know what I'm talking about, so...

Are you gonna buy a red Pontiac too?

----------


## Norton

> I was told with these types of buildings (and land reclaiming) that you either leave the base for 12 to 24 months, or dig solid foundations


Should be on footings which are deep enough to reach about half meter below the original level of the property.



Once the footings and columns are in a concrete beam connects to them at ground level.  The house is completely supported by the footings and cross beams.  No weight on the landfill so really no need to wait to build but expect to lose some landfill in the first rainy season due to surface erosion.

Sorry.  I'll butt out now and let Mark continue. :Smile: 

Looking good so far.  Keep the pics coming.

----------


## chedi

land is how many talangwa?

----------


## wilbs

Im i england at the mo, so waiting for the missus and the builder to send some more photos over plus i will be out there in five weeks to check progress.

Not sure on the size in Thai but will ask tonight when i speak to her

I understand that the footings were dug a few weeks ago before the rains came and the colums were starting today as it was considered a good number today to start.

Any advice is much appreciated from you all. :St George:

----------


## bec101

Very interesting to me how they build here.  Hope to have my own place built there one day.

----------


## larvidchr

Good luck with the new house wilbs, will be looking forward to more photos  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Norts, interesting post.

Wilbs, keep up the good work.

I've got a really decent father in-law, so any work that needs to be done anywhere for any reason, I make him foreman (pay him a salary, make sure everyone knows he has final say), and everything works our fine. If you've got a family member who has proven themselves then get them involved - keep the women out of building decissions!

----------


## Liquid

Thanks for starting this thread. Good luck and hope it all "goes to plan"  :mid:

----------


## ferretface

keep up the good work,good luck on your build.

----------


## wilbs

Photo of the plan of the house not great copy but hope you can see the idea













Floors plans to follow

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ No natural light in the stair well? What's the reasoning behind that?

----------


## wilbs

> ^ No natural light in the stair well? What's the reasoning behind that?


Thanks for noticing this can make changes as still at foundation level at the mo, a few glass blocks will be enough i think.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

All the best with the new house build wilbs..... keep the pics coming when you can, I am also relying on updated pics from my wife on our new build also, cheers  :St George:

----------


## bobbysan124

Good luck with build.

----------


## Ban H

By the look of your plans the roof seems a little bit small - more over hang = more shade = cooler house = less electricity bills  :Smile:

----------


## shafter

Your lady is truly a looker.

Hope you and her have many happy years in your new home when its completed.

----------


## SunTzu

> By the look of your plans the roof seems a little bit small - more over hang = more shade = cooler house = less electricity bills


I'll second that : looks like a heat trap.

Did you get that design from a thai architect ?

How about getting at least some ventilation openings in the roof ? That helps the hot air to get out. If you mount a whistle in it, will also tell you when tea is ready.  ::chitown::

----------


## wilbs

Hi guys
Here are the floor plans





 :St George:

----------


## maily

SunTzu
All the plans for this house are on the Thai Government site. Cannot remember the link, sorry.

----------


## wilbs

> SunTzu
> All the plans for this house are on the Thai Government site. Cannot remember the link, sorry.


Here they are

Untitled Document

Living in Asia

 :St George:

----------


## maily

Thats it, thanks Wilbs, been trying to find again.

----------


## SunTzu

> All the plans for this house are on the Thai Government site.


just what I thought.

----------


## Isee

Was meant for the OP - mix up of who the OP was....doesn't matter.

----------


## maily

Isee, why am I listening to you and SunTse?????????????

----------


## Attilla the Hen

The trouble with insulation in a "hot-box" is that it can keep the heat inside.
I definitely agree that you need to redesign the roof to have a greater over-hang.
You may consider having eaves over the ground floor, as well.

----------


## SunTzu

> Isee, why am I listening to you and SunTse?????????????


You dont have to, we're just talking.

Remember the sun comes at roughly 45 degrees inclination (depending on where you are in the LOS), and when it hits the walls, the walls store the heat and give it back to you at night. That's just the time when you'd like to be fresh, and will use A/C.

A possible solution, that doesnt require to mess around too much with the plans you got, is to make the eaves wider, to limit the direct insulation your walls get. Having vents in the roof will also help the hot air get out and refresh the place.

Any plans to get some trees around ?

----------


## maily

Hi SunTzu, wrong guy, not my house.
I would be making all the eves a lot wider and as someone said, have eves over all the lower floor windows as well.

----------


## wilbs

Received a few pics from the builder this week









Have taken note off all your advise regarding the roof eves and will discuss with the builder as out there in three weeks also will look to have some glass blocks or a window put in the stairs. More to follow later today ok

----------


## hillbilly

Those are some serious pilings. A lot bigger than I used for our BKK home.

Looking good so far and please let us know how things are moving along!  :Smile:

----------


## wilbs

I thought they were drilling for oil first would have been nice would have paid for the house.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> Those are some serious pilings. A lot bigger than I used for our BKK home.
> 
> Looking good so far and please let us know how things are moving along!


Same size as the ones I used. Piling is relatively cheap, so, it's best to go for overkill.

----------


## wilbs

Some more pics

----------


## jandajoy

Interesting, the different techniques used around the place.

Great thread. Do keep it up, so to speak.

 :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

Good luck with it all mate.....I was in Australia as my house was being built also and relied on daily pics and the occasional trip....It worked our pretty well I must say.. A couple of things I didnt really agree with but shit happens and I love living there....look forward to more pics wilbs

----------


## wilbs

A few more recieved today also the missus wants a western style kitchen so done this online to take to Thailand to quote it up, and good kitchen suppliers other than HomePro online

----------


## Airportwo

Hope everything progressing well, good thread.
Kitchen - I wouldn't put washing machine in kitchen, you will need all the space you have, just put outside somewhere? Dont forget (as I did!) that you will need somewhere for the water dispenser.
You need good air circulation as well, Thai cooking smells aint too sweet!

----------


## wilbs

Some more pics plus new option for the window in the stair well any advice greatly received

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> any advice greatly received


DO you like to walk around the house at night in the nude? If so; glass blocks. If not, a window will suffice.

----------


## wilbs

> Originally Posted by wilbs
> 
> any advice greatly received
> 
> 
> DO you like to walk around the house at night in the nude? If so; glass blocks. If not, a window will suffice.


 
Only in my own room

----------


## Norton

Glass block will look better. Rather than one piece, make two, two wide glass block windows.

----------


## wilbs

Sorry for the delay been in Thailand and laptop gave up on me when i got back, so here are a few new pics

----------


## Loy Toy

Cracking on now Mark.

Bet you cannot wait to see the finished product and moving in?

----------


## ossierob

Yep starting to look like something is happening now mate....I used big pillars also ..or should I say my wife did....dont be afraid to make them alter or redo things that you didnt ask for or dont agree with whilst in construction as it is nigh on impossible to get anyone back after it is finished....we made the builders redo or move quite a bit of stuff during its construction

----------


## wilbs



----------


## OhOh

Hi,

I notice that you have used precast concrete piles as foundations. Is this method of construction widely used in Thailand and is it less costly than excavation and concrete pad foundations? Is there some form of load testing of the piles or is it left to the contractor to decide when to stop piling?

I am presuming that the piles are tied together a ground level with the RC ground beams.

----------


## wilbs

Reeived a few more,will be there next week so can get some detail pics for you all

Enjoy

----------


## sunsetter

job looks a good un, nice thread, good luck

----------


## wilbs

Back home after my xmas new year trip have some new pics will post later today or this week

Enjoy

----------


## wilbs

Here some pics



















More to follow soon takes forever to do

Enjoy :St George:

----------


## davearn

I see they made massive changes to the roof.

----------


## wilbs

A few more up to date pics

----------


## Bilbobaggins

finished yet?

----------


## wilbs

Will be flying out early next month for final inspection and then final payment so should have some new pics for you then

----------


## Captain Ron

Fantastic thread, love following a decent build. Remember the golden rule, (don't let the wife and MIL pick the tiles ) and you will be sitting pretty. Hoping to build in LOS in the near future myself, any idea of final costs yet ?

----------


## wilbs

Could not be arsed uploading all the latest pics so made a youtube video for every one to look .




Should have final pics next month.

Enjoy

 :St George:

----------


## sunsetter

^ definately the way forward, the uploader here takes forever, cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Mamasun

Super ! ...nice Kitchen ! wood floor or laminate?  and....is it granit stairs ?

----------


## wilbs

Kitchen from index
Wood floor through out then stained
I first thought stairs were stone but i think wood and stained to match

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Re Ventilation in your kitchen, a range hood is essential for over your stove and exhaust fan of course ducted to outside.Most Thais including my wife prefer to cook outside in what I term a "dirty kitchen" so consider having a small area with covering for this purpose. 
I also put an exhaust fan at the top of the stairs to take away the hot air that rises.Quality air vents in your ceiling area will help your upstairs remain cooler.

We bought in Baan Hansa on the Kut Chap road and fortunately as our home was only half built at the time we were able to make some changes.I previously built in the Philippines and that experience was enough for me to not go through it again.Good luck though I wish you well.

----------


## DrAndy

> that experience was enough for me to not go through it again


it can be stressful but worth every heart attack at the end

----------


## retiredone2007

Hi Wilbs:  My name is Gary and I'm building a house in Nong Bua Lam Phu.  I have a couple of questions for you.  My email address is: retiredone2007[at]gmail.com.  1.  I like the brick covering you used for your carport posts.  Where did you get it and do you recall the price per sq.m.?  2. We are still undecided on our kitchen furnishings, but liked your layout.  Index Living Mall?  How much for the cabinets?  Appreciate your input.

----------


## wilbs

Hi guys

Just got back yesterday house allmost finished will put up a video of the final shots later today.

----------


## Chairman Mao

And some pics too if ya get the chance.

Not one to sit through videos. Just a quick glance will do.

----------


## wilbs

Guys

New video uploaded

----------


## Chairman Mao

Looks welly nice at 00:00 seconds. Well done. Will guess the rest is just as nice.  :tumbs:

----------


## wilbs

> Looks welly nice at 00:00 seconds. Well done. Will guess the rest is just as nice.


 
Found video easy to do uploading, on teak door take for ever 

sorry

----------


## nigelandjan

You haven't embedded it right mate ,, play it on you tube then copy from the hhtp/ make sure its complete before you paste it mate ok

----------

